# Do frozen embryos take longer to implant?



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

So I'm in the 2WW and trying to cling on to any thoughts as to why I am getting a BFN each morning ...

Do frozen embryos take longer to implant than fresh embryos? My clinic does assisted hatching for FET as the shell hardens in the feezing process but once thawed will they take longer to hatch and then implant? Is 7dp5dt really too early to test after FET? I got a BFP at this stage with a fresh embryo...

What are your experiences or have you been told anything by your clinic?

Any thoughts would be very welcome!  
Bobby


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

Hiya,

Sorry this is my first FET so I have no experience but would love to know the answers of your questions. Just wanted to say good luck in your 2ww.

rahilaxx


----------

